# my new Lynskey R255



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

This past Saturday I picked up my new Lynskey R255. Full Ultegra groupset, mavic aksium wheelset, Specialzied Toupe saddle, Conti-GP 4000S tires, Cateye Stealth 10 computer ect....only put 80 miles on it and love it! I also have a Bianchi Infinto so the fit is just right! 



View attachment 278000


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice. Is that your old bike in the background? If so, what is it and how does it compare to the R255? 

How do you like the Cateye Stealth 10?


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

Sexay Ti. Congrats.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks! Yes, one of my other bikes is in the background. It's a Bianchi Infinito w/ full Ultegra. It's the same frame geometry as the Lynskey R255. The ti bike rides like rails around corners and is like a magic carpet ride on rough roads.

So far I like the Cateye Stealth 10...but only used it on one 50 mile ride and need to play with it and the on-line upload
View attachment 278013
program some more.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks!!! I was going to go w/ red bar tape to add a bit of bling but I like the Stealth look.



BikesOfALesserGod said:


> Sexay Ti. Congrats.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

Bianchi-001 said:


> Thanks!!! I was going to go w/ red bar tape to add a bit of bling but I like the Stealth look.


It's perfect the way it is IMO. Nondescript, just another bike look, except to those "in the know".


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice rides, as you mentioned the geometries are very similar.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Now that is pretty.


----------



## CDIDriver (Dec 14, 2012)

Bianchi 001 - Thank you for providing this post...I am struggling to make a decision between purchasing a Bianchi Infinito and/or building a custom titanium bike with the geometry that would be similar to the Infinito/R255. If you have enough miles between both, I am eager to understand the ride, handling, fatigue/comfort and performance differences between the two frames. I can only get the wife to agree to one or the other since I have a custom steel 29r and a full suspension 29r. 

Thanks in advance for any opinion or perspective that you can provide...

CDIDriver



Bianchi-001 said:


> Thanks! Yes, one of my other bikes is in the background. It's a Bianchi Infinito w/ full Ultegra. It's the same frame geometry as the Lynskey R255. The ti bike rides like rails around corners and is like a magic carpet ride on rough roads.
> 
> So far I like the Cateye Stealth 10...but only used it on one 50 mile ride and need to play with it and the on-line upload
> View attachment 278013
> program some more.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

absolute!


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

CDIDriver said:


> I can only get the wife to agree to one or the other since I have a custom steel 29r and a full suspension 29r.
> 
> CDIDriver


Oh the horror! The humanity! (Says the person with four bikes including a Lynskey Sportive.)


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I dont have a Infinito or a R255 but I have a R340 and I was coming from a carbon frame with similar geometry. The lynskey feels much "smoother" and more stable but at the same time its a bit stiffer.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

absolute...the first thing I noticed was it was a tad stiffer but a more better ride quality especially over some of the rough roads we encounter in mid TN.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Bianchi-001 said:


> absolute...the first thing I noticed was it was a tad stiffer but a more better ride quality especially over some of the rough roads we encounter in mid TN.


Stiffer? That's a surprise to me. But a pleasant surprise, because I have a Lynskey Cooper CX disc coming. Hope it is stiff, efficient and comfortable. I thought the bianchi Infinito was supposed to be their comfy carbon.


----------



## joe452 (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks great have fun with it


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi CDIDriver,

I've put right at 1,000 miles on the Bianchi Infinito and just did 80 mlies on the Lynskey R255. Since both bikes are full Ultegra, Conti-GP 4000S tires, same saddles ect I have a good comparison. If I had to pick between the two bikes it would be hard but...the Lynskey after a 80 mile ride is perhaps a more comfortable ride. Both bikes handle well but the Lynkey on rough roads and just plain going fast down hill feels like it's on rails!


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

I also forgot to mention my LBS carries both Lynskey as well as Bianchi and test rides are always welcome to compare.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Bianchi-001 said:


> I also forgot to mention my LBS carries both Lynskey as well as Bianchi and test rides are always welcome to compare.


Seems like my kind of shop.

Had my eye on that colour Bianchi a while back, and yesterday in my car, stopped beside a guy on a R255. Was going to have a chat to him but the light turned green


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes..my kind of shop as well! 

Bought two bikes from this shop and each time I went to try out one bike they set up 3 different ones for me to test ride...over and over till I make up my mind. If you are in the area I can't say enough for them and even I must drive 150 miles round trip.

Gran Fondo Cycles, Nashville, TN


----------



## Kuriin (Oct 20, 2012)

Bought a Lynskey Sportive Disc. Love it!! Downside with this frame is toe overlap is common.


----------



## CDIDriver (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Bianchi 001 - Many thanks for taking the time to differentiate between the Infinito and R255. I am curious, do you think that the ENVE fork is stiffer than the Infinito fork and makes up for not offering the over sized headtube? Your comments are consistent with how well the R255 rails and corners. Also do you feel that the R255 bottom bracket and chain-stays are as stiff and efficient as the Infinito?

Thanks CDIDriver



Bianchi-001 said:


> Hi CDIDriver,
> 
> I've put right at 1,000 miles on the Bianchi Infinito and just did 80 mlies on the Lynskey R255. Since both bikes are full Ultegra, Conti-GP 4000S tires, same saddles ect I have a good comparison. If I had to pick between the two bikes it would be hard but...the Lynskey after a 80 mile ride is perhaps a more comfortable ride. Both bikes handle well but the Lynkey on rough roads and just plain going fast down hill feels like it's on rails!


----------



## franky36 (Mar 2, 2013)

What a beautyful bike u have !


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi CDIDriver,

Both bottom brackets seem as stiff... ENVE fork on the Lynskey made feel just a bit stiffer than the Bianchi but the Bianchi feels a bit faster in the sprints.





CDIDriver said:


> Hi Bianchi 001 - Many thanks for taking the time to differentiate between the Infinito and R255. I am curious, do you think that the ENVE fork is stiffer than the Infinito fork and makes up for not offering the over sized headtube? Your comments are consistent with how well the R255 rails and corners. Also do you feel that the R255 bottom bracket and chain-stays are as stiff and efficient as the Infinito?
> 
> Thanks CDIDriver


----------



## amd3rd (Aug 23, 2011)

I am also thinking to buy an r255.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

amd3rd said:


> I am also thinking to buy an r255.



you won't regret...my Bianchi Infinito gets very little road use since


----------



## amd3rd (Aug 23, 2011)

I am just wondering, should I call Lynskey or go to my LBS and go from there?


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

amd3rd said:


> I am just wondering, should I call Lynskey or go to my LBS and go from there?


I went to my LBS Gran Fondo in Nashville...the R255 has the same geometry as the Bianchi Infinito so it was a perfect fit for me/my style.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bianchi-001 said:


> This past Saturday I picked up my new Lynskey R255. Full Ultegra groupset, mavic aksium wheelset, Specialzied Toupe saddle, Conti-GP 4000S tires, Cateye Stealth 10 computer ect....only put 80 miles on it and love it! I also have a Bianchi Infinto so the fit is just right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a sweet bike Out of curiosity, why the Lynskey and not a Moots Vamoots or a Seven axiom? They seem comparable.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new Lynskey. They are an amazing bike. Stiff but comfortable. Can ride it all day. Enjoy! Love my R230.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Trek_5200 said:


> Looks like a sweet bike Out of curiosity, why the Lynskey and not a Moots Vamoots or a Seven axiom? They seem comparable.


Price


----------



## Mcarver49 (Jan 5, 2015)

I've had my 2014 Lynskey R255 for a little over a month now. It is a great bike, probably the last one I'll ever need to buy. It's smooth, stable, and has that classic look. I'm also pleased to ride a made-in-the-USA frame. It's set up with an Ultegra Compact 11-32, FSA cockpit, Lynskey TI seatpost, Lynskey Carbon Pro fork, Kysrium Elite S wheels, and Speedplay pedals. The only part I may upgrade is the Lynskey saddle.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

sweet. My 255 is 3 months old now and loving it. The Lynskey saddle is way too narrow for me. I was very uncomfortable. Everything has been great since I swapped that out. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## DHerz (Apr 27, 2014)

I placed my order for a medium R255 this past weekend - I think I got the last 2014 medium in captivity from Chain Reaction (something is screwy about ordering a Chattanooga, TN made frame from the UK, but never mind). Really looking forward to building this rig up with Campy Record 11S, and a bunch of other hand-picked components. And really, really looking forward to that first ride!

:thumbsup:


----------

